# Hung out with Bonnie and her Angels last week, photos inside



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I happened to be in South Florida last week where half of my family lives, and figured I would call Bonnie to get together. We were going to get dinner and chat, but when it was storming and one of her girls was about to have puppies, it made more sense to spend time at her home. I had so much fun! Her rescues are the sweetest dolls, and her gorgeous Angels looked even more beautiful than the pictures! Sprout spent most of the evening hanging out with us, and some other angels came and went throughout the time I was there. I also met two of the newest angels, who just started opening their eyes. Their mom has huge, gorgeous eyes and their dad is so elegant! I had a blast!

Here is Sprout:

[attachment=55303:sprout1.jpg]

[attachment=55304:sprout2.png]

Here are two new angels:

[attachment=55305:babies1.jpg]

[attachment=55306:babies2.jpg]

Thanks for looking


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What precious babies!!! Soooo cute!!! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I LOVE Sprout! Is she selling him? I hope not...I want a puppy from him! :wub: :wub: :wub: I've never seen an Angel like him before! Now that's my kind of maltese!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awwwww....I'm so jealous!! Sprout is so beautiful and so are the two precious babies! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lucky, lucky you! Oh, I bet it was great to spend time with Bonnie and her fluffs! She sounds like such a great person and her fluffs are just swoon worthy!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Next time you are in the area...you'll have to PM me. I live in Palm Beach Gardens. There a couple of cute dog boutique and a bunch of restaurants with outdoor seating in this area. :biggrin: 

Sprout has an adorable lil face!!! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, the pics are so cute!!

I must have missed something... Do you have one of her pups? I guess I wasn't aware that you and she were friends. How cool!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh those puppy pictures give me major puppy fever!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG........Sprout is ADORABLE. Those eyes do not look real, they are so hugh. He is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!! Oh, I hope you get one of her babies!!! I know you had a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahhh, how exciting. I met Sprout when I was there, too.  He's adorable. Did you see Karma?


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

OMG Sprout is a doll! How lucky that you got to hang out with all those angels!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sprout is a cutey!! I don't see him on her Stud page......What is his registered name?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, the puppies are precious :wub: & Sprout is adorable.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Going to Bonnie's with all those precious angels running around must have been like heaven on earth! :tender: :wub2:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

You are so lucky! That Sprout has the cutest face and a face I would love to take home! Ahhhhh, I just love Bonnie's Angels. :wub:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Sprout is just too cute for words :wub: :wub: :wub: What a doll baby :heart:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 27 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810617


> Sprout is a cutey!! I don't see him on her Stud page......What is his registered name?[/B]



Bonnie doesn't have a stud page. If you mean her page of champions, those are both
males and females. I don't think Sprout is a champion as of now.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 28 2009, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810810


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 27 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810617





> Sprout is a cutey!! I don't see him on her Stud page......What is his registered name?[/B]



Bonnie doesn't have a stud page. If you mean her page of champions, those are both
males and females. I don't think Sprout is a champion as of now.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would not care what that baby was.........he stands alone as ADORABLE!!!! His big eyes remind me of a cartoon charater!!! They use to do dogs that look so out of this world, they did not seem real. That is the way Sprout looks!!!! I think he is one of the cutest faces on him, bar none!!!! If I were Bonnie, I would never sell him.............


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 28 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810810


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 27 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810617





> Sprout is a cutey!! I don't see him on her Stud page......What is his registered name?[/B]



Bonnie doesn't have a stud page. If you mean her page of champions, those are both
males and females. I don't think Sprout is a champion as of now.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes she does Brit. If you click on "Angel Studs" you get the "Angel Stud Muffins"


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 28 2009, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810842


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 28 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810810





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 27 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810617





> Sprout is a cutey!! I don't see him on her Stud page......What is his registered name?[/B]



Bonnie doesn't have a stud page. If you mean her page of champions, those are both
males and females. I don't think Sprout is a champion as of now.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes she does Brit. If you click on "Angel Studs" you get the "Angel Stud Muffins"
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ah, that's a new one on me and it appears not to have been updated in awhile. Note by the word stud she means these
are the dogs she's using with her females...not to anyone else. I don't see her recent champions there so it is probably
outdated.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 28 2009, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810855


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 28 2009, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810842





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 28 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810810





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 27 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810617





> Sprout is a cutey!! I don't see him on her Stud page......What is his registered name?[/B]



Bonnie doesn't have a stud page. If you mean her page of champions, those are both
males and females. I don't think Sprout is a champion as of now.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes she does Brit. If you click on "Angel Studs" you get the "Angel Stud Muffins"
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ah, that's a new one on me and it appears not to have been updated in awhile. Note by the word stud she means these
are the dogs she's using with her females...not to anyone else. I don't see her recent champions there so it is probably
outdated.
[/B][/QUOTE]

It IS outdated. Rumour isn't on that page, either. Bonnie has hired a new webmaster and is in the process of updating her website. It will have a new link when it's completed.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - Sprout :wub: is just the cutest thing ever!! And those babies are precious too! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sprout is a doll. Look at the GREAT pigment on the puppies. :biggrin: 

Are you getting one of Bonnie's angels?


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Sprout is so cute and I love his huge eyes :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sprout is too cute!!! :wub: :wub: If I were in your shoes, I think I would've tried to sneak him in my purse, LOL!  

And those baby Angels are adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love Angels! How lucky you were to get to see those beautiful mats!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

He doesn't even look real!!!! :wub: my goodness!!

how old is he?


----------

